# John Hall Commodity Trading Course - any views



## cronley (28 Aug 2007)

See [broken link removed]
John Hall is running training course for Commodity trading. Cost is €1200 for initial weekend, plus €400 each for nine monthly one day sessions - total cost €4800.
Has anyone any experience of this, or any views on whether it is likely to be good value for money. Is it likely one could learn as much from books & internet.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2007)

€4,800  . That will eat up a lot of your potential returns when you start trading!


----------



## gonk (28 Aug 2007)

cronley said:


> Is it likely one could learn as much from books & internet.


 
Yes, judging by the course outline on their website - and you could buy an awful lot of books for €4,800.

Try Mark Shipman's "The Next Big Investment Boom" for good introductory coverage of just about everything on their syllabus.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lathen (6 May 2009)

I did this course and to be honest it wasn;t up to much.
Same 'oul repetitive speal for 12 months!

Now he owes me money and noone can find him!


----------



## dockingtrade (7 May 2009)

commodities are going to rise as the economy recovers...thats pretty much it no?


----------



## dunkamania (8 May 2009)

Lathen said:


> Now he owes me money and noone can find him!


 
Care to calrify, there is alot of ways that statement could be taken


----------



## RolCor (10 Nov 2009)

I think there are many people that John owes money to. Why dont we put a pot to gether to get him found? Any takers? I am happy to lobby this more in Cork.


----------

